# wie macht ihr die forelle in der pfanne?



## schumi90 (11. August 2004)

wie macht ihr die forelle in der pfanne?
wie schmeckt sie euch am besten?
danke


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. August 2004)

*AW: wie macht ihr die forelle in der pfanne?*

Entweder als Filet braten oder klassisch als Forelle Müllerin:
Ausgenommene Forelle innen und aussen mit Salz und Pfeffer würzen, in Mehl wenden, in einer Pfanne von beiden Seiten anbraten und dann in den Ofen bei ca. 180 Grad für ca. 15 - 20 Minuten für eine gute Portionsforelle.
Dann die Pfanne mit dem Fisch wieder auf den Herd auf mittlerre Flamme und ein gutes Stück Butter dazu und den Fisch nochmal kurz von beiden Seiten braten und dann auf einer Platte anrichten. Dann filierte Zitronen und viel gehackte frische Petersilie in der Butter kurz durchschwenken und diese entweder separat in einer Sauciere reichen oder direkt über den Fisch geben.


----------



## Franz_16 (11. August 2004)

*AW: wie macht ihr die forelle in der pfanne?*

Ich mach das so: 

Die Forelle säuern und würzen und dann kommen in die Leibeshöhle Zwiebeln und Lauch und so Zeugs rein, dann in Mehl wenden und ab in die Pfanne


----------



## totentanz (12. August 2004)

*AW: wie macht ihr die forelle in der pfanne?*

Wenn den keine Lust auf Gräten hast, dann .....guck mal hier

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. August 2004)

*AW: wie macht ihr die forelle in der pfanne?*

Guter Tipp)
Setz Dich bitte mal mit mir in Verbindung, das würde ich gerne im Magazin bringen (www.Anglerpraxis.de).


----------



## chippog (22. August 2004)

*AW: wie macht ihr die forelle in der pfanne?*

chris totentänzchen! feine fotos und wenn ich mal die musse habe, werde ich es genau so machen. ist übrigens bei heringen recht üblich, vor allem auch bei eingelegten bratheringen. chipp, göteborg


----------



## totentanz (22. August 2004)

*AW: wie macht ihr die forelle in der pfanne?*

@chippog: Holla! "Totentänzchen" *grins*


----------



## huchenschreck (25. August 2004)

*AW: wie macht ihr die forelle in der pfanne?*

Hallo,
Also nach sehr viel Herumprobieren bin ich für mich zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass, je kürzer das Fischfleisch gebraten hat (also so gerade durch und ja nicht mehr), desto besser, saftiger und natürlicher schmeckt es. Deshalb salze ich die Forelle, verzichte auf Zitrone und Pfeffer (es sei denn, sie ist nicht von königlicher Herkunft sondern eine simple Zuchttrutte), wende sie in griffigem Mehl, aber nur ganz wenig (an der Schwanzflosse halten und mit dem Kopf auf ein Schneidebrett schlagen, so dass alles übrige Mehl abfällt) und lege sie in reichlichst sehr heißes Rapsöl (das Öl muss bis über die Rückenflosse reichen, damit bei sehr kurzer Garzeit das Fleisch im Rückenbereich durch ist). Sobald die eine Seite goldbraun ist (immer schön bewegen den Fisch), umdrehen (auf der Seite gehts dann noch schneller-ja nicht weggehen, nach den Kartoffeln sehen oder die Salatsauce anrichten!) und sobald die Farbe stimmt auf reichlich Küchenpapier abtrocknen (auf beiden Seiten-auch die Bauchhöhle ausrinnen lassen) und sofort servieren. Als Purist verzichte ich auf sämtliche Petersilien, Kräuter und sonstigen Krimskrams und esse Salat und frisch gebackenes Weissbrot (Kartoffeln nur bei Gästen) dazu.
Kann aber jeden verstehen, dem das zu puristisch ist.... 
Ahja, bei einer Sache bin ich aber alles andere als puristisch, zumindest was eine ausreichende Menge betrifft (bei der Qualität natürlich schon...): #2 
Viele Grüße aus Wien


----------



## The_Duke (26. August 2004)

*AW: wie macht ihr die forelle in der pfanne?*

Forelle mit frischem Pfeffer aus der Mühle würzen, mit Dinkelschrotmehl bestäuben...bei frischen Forellen verzichte ich aufs Säuern!
Olivenöl in die Pfanne, nicht zu sparsam, und dann 4-5 halbierte Knoblauchzehen ins Öl und langsam erhitzen.
Wenn der Knoblauch anfängt zu brutzeln, die Forellen in die Pfanne und von beiden Seiten braten...feddich! Geht schnell und schmeckt! #6
Der Knoblauch schmeckt übrigens auch lecker dazu, nur achten, daß er nicht zu braun wird, sonst wird er leicht bitter. Eventuell etwas vorher rausnehmen.

@totentanz
Saubere Bilder und eine echt pfiffige Variante...werde ich bestimmt ausprobieren. Eignet sich bestimmt auch gut zum Füllen der Forelle, wenn man anschließend den Bauch zunäht...


----------



## totentanz (26. August 2004)

*AW: wie macht ihr die forelle in der pfanne?*

@The Duke: Jup da haste recht. 
Ich empfehle ne Lachsfarce (gibt nen schönen Kontrast beim Aufschneiden)


----------



## The_Duke (26. August 2004)

*AW: wie macht ihr die forelle in der pfanne?*



			
				totentanz schrieb:
			
		

> @The Duke: Jup da haste recht.
> Ich empfehle ne Lachsfarce (gibt nen schönen Kontrast beim Aufschneiden)



2 Doofe - 1 Gedanke :m #6
An so etwas habe ich nämlich gedacht...vielleicht noch mit etwas Blattspinat


----------



## totentanz (26. August 2004)

*AW: wie macht ihr die forelle in der pfanne?*



			
				The_Duke schrieb:
			
		

> 2 Doofe - 1 Gedanke :m #6
> An so etwas habe ich nämlich gedacht...vielleicht noch mit etwas Blattspinat


hhmmm! Wir wissen was gut ist!!:m


----------



## chippog (26. August 2004)

*AW: wie macht ihr die forelle in der pfanne?*

oh wie mancher mir aus der seele spricht! nicht säuern!!! sehe ich auch so. ich säure den fisch eigentlich nur beim essen und zwar direkt im mund mit wein!!!!! fische, die gesäuert werden müssen ob der fehlenden frische, esse ich gar nicht. chipp


----------



## vk58 (1. November 2004)

*AW: wie macht ihr die forelle in der pfanne?*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> ...klassisch als Forelle Müllerin:
> Ausgenommene Forelle innen und aussen mit Salz und Pfeffer würzen, in Mehl wenden, in einer Pfanne von beiden Seiten anbraten und dann in den Ofen bei ca. 180 Grad für ca. 15 - 20 Minuten für eine gute Portionsforelle.
> Dann die Pfanne mit dem Fisch wieder auf den Herd auf mittlerre Flamme und ein gutes Stück Butter dazu und den Fisch nochmal kurz von beiden Seiten braten und dann auf einer Platte anrichten. Dann filierte Zitronen und viel gehackte frische Petersilie in der Butter kurz durchschwenken und diese entweder separat in einer Sauciere reichen oder direkt über den Fisch geben.


Meinen ersten beiden Forellen wurde die Ehre zuteil, nach Deinem Rezept zubereitet zu werden. Hut ab, lieber Thomas, Dein Rezept ist Spitze!!#6


----------

